
Turkey asks Germany to prosecute comedian for insulting Erdogan - doener
http://www.dw.com/en/turkey-asks-germany-to-prosecute-comedian-for-insulting-erdogan/a-19177479
======
Yaa101
Sad that German prosecutors are serious about investigating if they can
prosecute satire. This tells so much about lack of humor (even if the satire
is in bad taste) by authoritarians.

------
nikolay
Not Turkey - Anatolia asks for this!

